# What's the rule of thumb?



## cakescraps (Oct 2, 2005)

I was asked to provide lady locks, eclairs, cream puffs and 2 different kinds of cookies for my sister's wedding. There will be 140 guests and there will also be other cookies (5 other kinds I believe), fruit & cheese trays, hot hors devoures (?sp), a cake and a full course meal. I personally think she has way too much before all that I was asked to do, but, it's not my wedding. How much do I figure per person here?  TIA


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I'd say 3pp total... You should have more than enough that way.


----------



## cakescraps (Oct 2, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## sucrechef (Sep 1, 2005)

I agree -- 3 per person should be right ... I always try to err on the side of too much rather than too little. Assume that your goods will be the hit of the party and better than all the other goodies and that they will disappear right before your eyes.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

...of each type of pastry per person? Or a mix of what she needs to provide equaling 3 per person? (In which case how would you choose what you think is the best combination?)

Just wondering.

April


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

3 total. 520 split between the three items I would split em right down the middle. 140 of each. I'm also assuming that these are miniatures.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

I guess my jewish great grandmother is showing. When in doubt make WAY too much of everything. :crazy:


----------



## cakescraps (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes, these were miniatures. I wound up making 200 chocolate chip, 200 peanut butter, 200 mini eclairs, 200 mini cream puffs and 600 mini cream horns with 3 different flavor fillings for the eclairs, puffs and horns. I figured better too many than not enough. Well, these people were like vultures that hadn't eaten in a year! There was nothing left of what I made, very few cookies (personally, anise waffle cookies aren't too good in my opinion) and a ton of cake (it was dry, dry, dry!) So, I now know that if there is going to be alot of alcohol, alot of the under 30 crowd and alot of the over 60 crowd.............Make alot! Or could it have been the fact that 75% of the guests were corrections officers that were tired of eating prison food?? LOL


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

10 items per person....I think you may be right about the not eating in a year guess!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

No doubt they were shoving the stuff into their pockets for later!:suprise:


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

...trading cookies for favors in prison....BAHAHAHAHA!


----------

